# Lost Fuji Camera near Westwater Ranger Station/Ramp



## pete_stephenson1 (Jan 13, 2009)

I lost a small handheld waterproof fuji camera. Camera is orange. Lost at Westwater Ranger Station area on Aug 1. If found give me a shout and i'll give you a reward!


----------

